# betadine to treat fungus?



## Mary (Jul 20, 2009)

My vet suggested betadine for my horse's mane and tail fungus. I used it several times and thought I had at last found the solution for getting rid of this itchy, flaky stuff. Well, I spoke too soon. While the area does look better than before treating with betadine, the flakes are coming right back. 
After a really smart friend questioned using betadine for fungus when it is used primarily for preventing bacterial infection, my new treatment plan began today. Washed mane and tail with Selsun Blue followed by Mane and Tail Conditioner. Let it dry and sprayed it with antifungal (jock itch) powder. Has anyone else tried betadine for fungus? Any thoughts?
Thanks!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Shapely's M-T-G, stinks to high heaven but it works!


----------



## Mary (Jul 20, 2009)

I tried MTG several times and it made the dandruff much worse.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

Is it a fungus or does the horse have dry skin in those areas?

What type of feed is the horse on? Sometimes they have to get the oil from "in" to promote a good "out"!


----------



## Mary (Jul 20, 2009)

I have never seen fungus on a horse before. It looked more waxy to begin with but now that it is clean, it just looks dry and flaky. He gets Rice Bran oil every day now....started that 6 weeks ago. When you are looking at the mane or tail, how do you differeniate between dandruff and fungus? All I know is that it is itchy and he rubs it...especially the mane. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Mary (Jul 20, 2009)

He's on Senior. He tends to have dry skin and we are in Colorado.


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

the betadine is an anti fungal wash - so if its fungal based it will defintely help - sometimes it takes a while for it to work - so you probably need to do it a bit longer...

Ive use betadine alot for any form of fungal rash/itch with great sucess... ive also used it on a young horse with ringworm (which is also a fungal thing) along with a fungal cream


----------



## Mary (Jul 20, 2009)

I am a believer now. Did some reading and yes, all indications are betadine is also good for fungus. Thanks!


----------

